
The Correct US Poverty Rate Is Around And About Zero - jliptzin
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2013/09/21/the-correct-us-poverty-rate-is-around-and-about-zero/2/
======
bonemachine
The reasoning in this article is so obviously specious, it's almost
embarrassing to read:

 _What this tells us is that the very poorest of the poor in the US, the
bottom 5% (and thus very definitely below that poverty line) are in fact
richer than 95% of all Indians. And 85% of all Chinese and 55% of all
Brazilians._

